# PowerPoint - Mehrere Konnektoren



## Trash (20. August 2009)

moin,
in PowerPoint ist es ja möglich, dass man Verbindungen zwischen zwei Textfeldern zieht. Jedes Textfeld besitzt dabei 4 Konnektoren an denen man die Verbindungen positionieren kann. Nun habe ich eine Skizze, die jedoch sehr unübersichtlich wird, da somit ja mehrere Pfeile an einer Stelle am Objekt befestigt sind.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit PowerPoint zu sagen, dass ich z.B. nicht 4 Konnektoren sondern 8 oder 12 haben möchte?

Danke


----------

